# Michael Redd, All-NBA First Team?



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He's got Marc Stein's vote ...


> All-NBA Team
> The rules stipulate that voters select players at the position they play regularly. Thusly:
> 
> First team
> ...


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

Would be a great accomplishment for Redd but I'd be shocked if it happened. And Stein doesn't even have Porter in the top 3 for COY? Sloan and Hubie I can understand but Rick Carlisle??


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't think it has much of a chance of happening either, but maybe he could sneak on to the third team? Just the fact that someone would consider him that good is a real testament to how far his game has come.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Nash, second team over Cassell and T-Mac? :whofarted


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Its well known that Stein is a moron, even though Redd has had a great year. But I'd put Cassell and Kidd over him.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

*Don't listen to ANYTHING Stein says . . .*

He is a total fool, a joke. ESPN has a knack for hiring bafoons for NBA analysts. Some guy on ESPNEWS (not Stein) said that Ben Gordon would be a late first round pick if he declared :sigh:. . .

Anyway, Marc Stein lost all credibility when he said that Mickeal Piutrus was the "Euro Jordan". I like him as a player, but the best Mickeal will ever be is an athletic role-player, around 15 ppg 6 rpg 3 apg 3 spg, and very good on D. Calling him the next MJ was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to big of a stretch.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

redd is dope and all but there are way too many good guards in this leage. T-mac should be ahead of him and whats mac doing in 3rd team? redd should be in the 2nd team and nash shouldnt be anywhere near 3rd team.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

As much as I love and admire Redd as a player, I don't think he'll get anything more than a possible MIP award or a faint chance of slipping into the NBA third team. 

The problem with Redd is that he's just a very, very good shooter, but he doesn't excel at any other categories.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

i think redd should be on the all nba first team

first team

shaq
duncan 
garnett
redd
kobe


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

mcgrady won't go third


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>adarsh1</b>!
> i think redd should be on the all nba first team
> 
> first team
> ...


I really don't think he'll make it over premier Guards like Kidd, TMac, Baron, Pierce, Marbury, Iverson, etc.

Seriously, what would Redd have that that others Guards don't? He's just decent at rebounds and assists (5 rpg,2.3 apg). He only really excels at scoring, and even then, TMac, Baron, Pierce and Iverson top him there. He only has the advantage over them in terms of shooting percentages, but that alone doesn't warrant 1st Team All-NBA status.

I just think he has a chance of winning MiP, or maybe have a slim chance of getting into the 3rd Team or something.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Peja is getting first team.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> Peja is getting first team.


Over Garnett or Duncan? He's not a guard, very few voters will put him there.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

*bigdbucks All-NBA Team Predictions*

1st Team
C-Jermaine O'Neal
F-Kevin Garnett
F-Tim Duncan
G-Peja Stojakovic
G-Kobe Bryant

I know the positions aren't all right but i don't believe it is always on a position basis. These are the 5 players that led there teams when they needed them and that's why they are here.

2nd Team
C-Shaquille O'Neal
F-Ben Wallace
F-Andrei Kirilenko
G-Jason Kidd
G-Sam Cassell

3rd Team
C-Yao Ming
F-Pau Gasol
F-Ron Artest
G-Baron Davis
G-Michael Redd

As far as Redd goes he's had a terrific year and hopefully he gets better but i don't believe he is first team material yet. 
****************I did this completely off of memory if i forgot someone don't complain about it. (I didn't forget TMac cuz his team is horrible. Great players elevate their teammates)


----------

